# MPG with Trifecta



## Robwvu304 (Jun 7, 2018)

I wanted to juice up my 2012 Cruze Eco 6 speed manual but I don't want to kill my MPG. I'm getting ready to install an intake and Muffler delete, I'm keeping the cats and exhaust resonator. I use this car for my work commute so I like that 40+ MPG. How does the Trifecta tune affect the MPG. I've heard go with BNR but worried it's to aggressive and It'll kill the MPG. Thoughts and advice.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I have the Trifecta select-A-tune that i purchased from BNR before they started doing the tuning themselves and I still get 40+ MPG when using the eco mode. Performance mode mpgs drop off but I use it only when needed and it doesn't seem to drop mpgs that bad. I also have k&n cai and bnrs downpipe.


----------



## Robwvu304 (Jun 7, 2018)

Have you had any glitches out of the Trifecta tune and is it easy to update etc. I believe I'm going that route instead of BNR because of the aggressive tune and I like the switchable modes.


----------



## Eddie & the Cruzer (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a 2011 ECO with the 6-speed and the Trifecta tune and no mods. I could still get 42mpg on the highway and 32-36 city providing I didn’t romp on it every where I went. But be realistic, it’s a Chevy Cruze and not a sports car. Have fun with what you can but in the end it’s meant for mileage and not performance.


----------



## Robwvu304 (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah but I do like a little sport feel to it. You can aggressive and burn much more fuel. I just want a little extra pedal when I want it. Of course a friend of mine has a Supra and he has different ideas LOL I think the Trifecta will do what I want.


----------



## geiser (May 18, 2014)

I bought the Trifecta tune at $200 @ the black Friday sale (2016). I think they do every year. Some notes. Six weeks after tune and cable received / installed, my turbo took a dump. Three weeks later the 2nd turbo in the car failed. The dealer in Colorado eventually admitted they installed the 1st replacement turbo incorrectly (no gasket as I remember). When I took it in both times, I tried to reach out to the Trifecta team with concerns. That was a year and a half ago. Still haven't heard from them. Granted the black Friday support was listed as 'none'. But 2 failed turbos should have hit their radar for a least a check in. Nothing. I was in panic mode about removing tune getting a bill but warranty covered. Not a 'it wasn't the tune, relax' Not an even better, send us your data log so we can check for anything crazy. Nada. I parked the car for almost a year after that. I have been running the tune and driving again for the past 3 months. Runs fine but of coarse, in that time I got hit by 2 major hailstorms. Between the turbos and the 2 previous valve cover issues, battery cable is now the 3rd one etc I am kinda regretting the car's purchase altogether. But to pull it back into the Trifecta people, I run at Denver's 5280 feet and turbo runs rich on its own in eco mode (cruise switch selectable is awesome BTW) but when I bump it into sport, it flies. Problem it is it smells like it is pouring gas on the ground. Likely is killin' my cat super early. Just make sure to decide after thorough research. I wish they would have come back with even a upgrade to full service with data logging for an additional charge. I got no response to 2 failed turbos. Hindsight I would have checked locally. Bought cable used... etc. Good luck either way.


----------



## ronald0109 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the tune on my 2012 Cruze RS. Have not had problem run on it all of the time. And I get 36 mpg on the highway. I never got over 36 mpg. Even without the tune. I have put about 25,000 miles on it.I like that it gave me a little more power. Which the car really needed. I would buy the tune again. Hope this helped.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Robwvu304 said:


> Have you had any glitches out of the Trifecta tune and is it easy to update etc. I believe I'm going that route instead of BNR because of the aggressive tune and I like the switchable modes.


No issues of any turbo failures here. I do run Mobile 1 oil and change religiously every 4k miles. I've also always ran 93 octane with adding MMO to tank at every fill up. Not sure how I'd like select a tune using cruise control since I use cc most the time. Using shifter to control modes works great for me.


----------



## Robwvu304 (Jun 7, 2018)

What bad luck, I am doing a full over. Swapping turbo lines,check valve bypass, all fluid changes, etc. I was surprised how the car responded to the CAI and muffler delete. Knocked me down to 42 mpg on my commute but I'll sacrifice some for that. Trifecta tune coming next week. This car is a great little car. If Chevy would stay with it and tweak out all the problems, they could have something special down the road. The key is to leave it alone when they hit on something nice and has reliability. I bought this car knowing I was going to have a bunch of tweaks and things to do. I love the looks, MPG, how it drives and price.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Performance tunes generally don't impact MPG as long as you can keep your foot out of them. In fact, we've had reports on the Gen1 6Ms where a performance tune has slighly helped MPG by allowing you to shift sooner, thus keeping your RPMs lower. On the other hand, driving to attract this guy :iroc-cop: will kill your MPG.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

obermd said:


> Performance tunes generally don't impact MPG as long as you can keep your foot out of them. In fact, we've had reports on the Gen1 6Ms where a performance tune has slighly helped MPG by allowing you to shift sooner, thus keeping your RPMs lower. On the other hand, driving to attract this guy <img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/iroc-cop.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Iroc Cop" class="inlineimg" /> will kill your MPG.


Your telling me the tune will alow me to shift into 6th gear at under 30 mph!?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> Your telling me the tune will alow me to shift into 6th gear at under 30 mph!?


Possibly not 6th gear, but 2 through 4 can be shifted into earlier.


----------



## Robwvu304 (Jun 7, 2018)

Well after getting the Trifecta tune i can say i love it. My MPG stays the same in ECO mode but in performance mode I'm getting around 35 MPG unless I'm punching it everywhere and it drops to about 32 MPG Average. I can shift into 6th at around 40-45 mph on flat roads. On long interstate hills and can stay in 6th gear in performance mode no problem, and gain speed. Happy customer here...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Robwvu304 said:


> Well after getting the Trifecta tune i can say i love it. My MPG stays the same in ECO mode but in performance mode I'm getting around 35 MPG unless I'm punching it everywhere and it drops to about 32 MPG Average. I can shift into 6th at around 40-45 mph on flat roads. On long interstate hills and can stay in 6th gear in performance mode no problem, and gain speed. Happy customer here...


Hey thats awesome to hear! Thanks for updating the thread and sharing your experience with others


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Robwvu304 said:


> Well after getting the Trifecta tune i can say i love it. My MPG stays the same in ECO mode but in performance mode I'm getting around 35 MPG unless I'm punching it everywhere and it drops to about 32 MPG Average. I can shift into 6th at around 40-45 mph on flat roads. On long interstate hills and can stay in 6th gear in performance mode no problem, and gain speed. Happy customer here...


Any plans of a SRI/CAI and a Downpipe to compliment the tune. Thats the setup I have and I have never regretted it. At 118k miles and still Cruzin


----------



## Chris61 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have 18 sedan, I recently installed just the K&N typhoon. I took a long drive with 91 octane black Friday and posted new mileage highs . I drive 65_75 I got @25 miles 62.5 @50 61.4 and @450 45.7. BNR can tune it any way you want. I'm saving my pennies to go the BNR rout.


----------

